# Back into car audio



## Mikesounds (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been out of the car audio scene for over 10 yrs. The one thing I can say is, I'm glad that I can still get Horns! I had a pair way back in the late 90s in addition to a pair of ID-SPL 15s. Anyway, from what I can tell the best way to get a pair of horns is from the people on this forum.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still manufacturing and selling the HLCD's , same horns designs with new an improved drivers.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Eric Stevens said:


> I am still manufacturing and selling the HLCD's , same horns designs with new an improved drivers.


are you still making the ID-OEMs Midbass?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He is no longer with ID...but has some new speakers out under Stevens Audio.


----------

